# Bottom Bracket advice



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

A few years ago I purchased a used Jamis Kromo to ride the local pumptrack. I've enjoyed the heck out of it. 

Unfortunately the bottom bracket is getting noisy. Since one doesn't pedal a great deal on a pump track, some have advised it will take a long time before it is completely toast. But it bugs me.

This bike uses a 73mm euro-style cartridge bottom bracket with quite long 18mm (not 19mm) 8-spline spindles. Jamis customer service hasn't replied if they have any of these on hand, and I haven't found any online. Local bike shop suggests I spend about $400 for a boutique-grade external-bearing set-up including new crank arms, spindle and BB bearings.

I didn't pay that much for the bike. I admit that I'm pretty clueless about the BMX-style parts, but I just wish to ride the bike quietly. 

Any suggestions? Budget maybe $125-$150?


----------



## JT_A (Feb 22, 2016)

before you go about spending a great deal of cash, just make sure that 1, everything is CLEAN down there. even the slightest bit of dirt between the BB cups can make a creak. If it is still creaking, I would try putting some plumbers tape on the threads of the BB if you suspect that there still may be some dirt in there. 2) did you try putting a different set of pedals on the cranks? sometimes pedals can creak too. 

After you make sure that is is SUPER clean down there, then it is probably in the bearings themselfs. Also, it might not be necessary to replace EVERYTHING down there, maybe just the BB cups and the BB assembly. Hope this helps! -JT


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Clean and heavily grease the inside of bottom bracket shell, the bearings in the cups, the bolt that holds the chainring/sprocket against the crank arm etc.

I'm a little confused about your "18mm" spindle. Are these unsealed bearings? Because, most sealed bearings in an internal bb would have a hole for a 19mm spindle.

There is nothing wrong with a basic internal Euro bottom bracket. I weigh 210 used to ride pump track & jump almost every day with this Odyssey Euro bb, with no problems.

BMX | Odyssey | Euro BB










Note that if you buy this Odyssey bb, it comes with a 48mm tube spacer for a 68mm wide bb shell. If your bb shell is 73mm, then you need a different tube spacer (53mm if I remember correctly). Your local bike shop might have a box of random tube spacers.

Or if you order from profileracing.com, you can pick the tube spacer.

But, I don't necessarily think you need a new bottom bracket & crankset. You just have to clean and re-grease everything.


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Sorry not to be back promptly.

The BB is a cartridge style, doesn't use "standard" 19mm or 22mm diameter shafts, and it appears that I won't be able to find a replacement allowing me to keep the crank arms. The sprocket may transfer over to any bolt-on style crank arm.

So far I have found that a new set of (quality) crank arms will probably run me $150, a new set of bearings $50, and a 150mm spindle $50-$80, A little less than the $400 originally quoted, but still about the same as I paid for the bike. I'm wondering if the college kid that sold me the bike bumped into this and decided to just not deal with the problem anymore.

A local machinist suggests I ride the bike as is until the BB literally starts coming apart, then destroy the cartridge and salvage the shaft out of it: He thinks he might be able to modify it to work in a bearing set like CMC4130 suggests above (Thanks, BTW).

Doncha just love proprietary, oddball parts?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Are you sure it's 18mm?

Does it look like this?

https://www.danscomp.com/products/455080/Mission_Chromoly_Spindle.html

Or

https://www.danscomp.com/products/455084/Redline_Chromoly_Spindle.html

Cro-Mo BMX 8 Spline Spindle - 142mm X 19mm Haro Redline DK 3 Piece American | eBay


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

My dial caliper measures it .707 which works out to 17.96mm.

I saw a video tonight where a guy figured out how to diassassemble and regrease a Shimano sealed cartridge BB. Im going to try that.

Thanks for the Dan's comp link to the Mission 19mm spindle. If the Mission spindle fits, I think I could order a Redline Monster crank set , the spindle, and a BB set and spacer and fit my budget...even allowing some profit margin and shipping for the bike shop.

Thank you!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Oldfatbaldguy said:


> My dial caliper measures it .707 which works out to 17.96mm.
> 
> I saw a video tonight where a guy figured out how to diassassemble and regrease a Shimano sealed cartridge BB. Im going to try that.
> 
> ...


Do you have any pics you can post?


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Well this was fun. It looks like I can't find an easy way to post pics from my phone and I'm not all that good with it. Does everyone upload pics to a host site and then use tags to embed them?










I can't pull the Cartridge out right now...it takes a hollow BB tool to go around the shaft and I don't have one. I took it to a shop to get that done. Park BBT-32 fits good and is only $10...but I don't have one. When I order parts I will...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

you need to be measuring the middle part of the spindle at the bearing contact points where it's at its thickest.


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks, but I can't. It's a cartridge unit.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

that thing has to be a standard 8 spline / 19mm spindle then...


----------

